# A4250 and 81002 help! Please!!



## apierce16 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm working with a physician office and they bill A4250 along with 81002 is this ok? I realize Medicare does not cover. They state carriers are paying for it.


----------



## Kisalyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Not familiar with A4250. Our office UAs are billed with 81002 only.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 4, 2014)

A4215 I believe is for the test strips.  I believe only a few carriers may cover it but you would have to send the invoice for it.  No Fault would pay with the invoice.  Check with all your major carriers. 

Melissa Harris CPC


----------

